

The Best Camera Is The One You Have - stalf
http://www.macdrifter.com/2011/10/the-best-camera-is-the-one-you-have/

======
stalf
I really thought the f/2.4 was a killer feature on that new iPhone.
Surprisingly, no one cared.

